# SX > Squier?



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been GASing for a Tele recently, so I figured I'll grab one on the cheap when my income tax rebate comes in. I've done a little bit of research and I've narrowed it down to the Squier Affinity Tele, or the SX STL Tele copy, maybe the ash one, or maybe the one that looks like the Muddy Waters one that was for sale a while back. Anyone have experience with SX? I know Rondo is known for their Agile guitars, but I hear SX is great bang for the buck as well. 

Here's what I've been looking at.

*Squier Affinity Tele - something like this, but in black. $230 at L&M last I checked. NOTE this was before the price hike.*

http://http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Squier-Affinity-Series-Telecaster-Special?sku=515115

*SX STL - Ash. This one exactly*

http://http://www.rondomusic.com/stlash.html

*SX STL - Alder, looks just like that Muddy Waters one from the emporium a while back, and that was a beautiful guitar.*

http://http://www.rondomusic.com/product2303.html

Your two cents would be appreciated.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I'v owned and SX Strat and Tele.......they are hit and miss but generally good bang for the buck. I think that today's Squires are a cut above the average SX models though.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

If lower cost is one of your main factors for looking at the SX, I'd add in the cost of a set-up, including getting the sharp fret ends removed. I bought an SX bass and it was in desperate need of both when it arrived If you buy a guitar at L&M or another local store, they should do a setup for you for free.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> If lower cost is one of your main factors for looking at the SX, I'd add in the cost of a set-up, including getting the sharp fret ends removed. I bought an SX bass and it was in desperate need of both when it arrived If you buy a guitar at L&M or another local store, they should do a setup for you for free.


+1 to this. The reason inexpensive guitars are inexpensive is because they are slapped together quickly and sent out the door. While the wood and electronics are not as "good" either, a lot of the cost would go to attention to detail. Inexpensive copy guitars like the SX or low-end Squiers will benefit hugely from a set-up.

Also, if you're looking for a Tele, I can't stress enough the need for you to consider Squier's Classic Vibe Tele. It's a bit more than the ones you're looking at, but honestly, once you put your hands on the neck of this guitar, you'll realize it's well worth it, and more. I just finished recording a track with it this weekend, and it more than held up compared to the rest of the instruments on the track.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have owned an SX, and they are nowhere near the quality of A Squier, in my opinion.

May I suggest you consider Fret City Music, which is a sponsor of this forum?

I am gassing really bad for their Telecaster, which seems to be higher quality than the Squier, for less money. No affiliation, I am just highly impressed with the specs and pictures.

Also, I sent the president of the company an email on a Saturday, and had a reply within 30 minutes!

They inspect every guitar, and give it a basic setup before shipping. Rondo does not even open the boxes from Aisia, they just slap a shipping label on it, and out the door it goes.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I picked up a Squier Deluxe Series strat as something to practice repairs on, and I have to say it's surprised the hell out of me. Very solid guitar, great tone (yes -- really) and the finish is much nicer than most MIMs I've seen.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There are Squiers then there are Squiers. Like many have said if you can spring the $349 (possibly more now) they're currently asking for a Classic Vibe version you have a good guitar at a decent price. The necks on these are very nicely done! 

As for the SX it was also mentioned that it's hit and miss. I've bought a few SXs and generally they've been pretty good. It's true they don't have the top of the line hardware but compared to the Affinity I think it compares pretty well. They are popular with modders because of the prices. Here's a few points to consider:

1. An advantage of the Squire Affinity is you can try many of them out before choosing one that won't rake your fingers off with sharp fret ends (Yes, they've been known to have this problem too!) but at least you can hunt for one that doesn't and know when you pay for it that it's the best on you can find. A guitar store may do a setup as part of the purchase which adds some value but they won't file fret ends for you. 

2. The SX has a "vintage" tint to the neck which I find a bit liberally applied giving it an almost "orangy" tint. Not a big deal for me, I got over it but some may not like it. 

3. The SX will run you about $190 to your door after shipping (which includes taxes & duties) and current exchange. The Affinity you mention @ $230+ tax is $260.

4. I suppose resale would have to give the advantage to the Affinity but lets be honest, neither guitar at these price points is gonna return much of your cash should you sell but then again you're not laying as much out to begin with. I seriously doubt anyone is buying either of these brands as an investment. (possible exception with the Classic Vibe, especially if this model is a limited run)

I live in Waterloo, not too far away if you want to put an SX Tele in your hand to see if you like it PM me and we can arrange it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My opinion differs. I have owned 2 SX's and both are miles above any Squires I have played or owned. At at $190 to my door, nothing Squire has competes price wise.

Neither of my SX's required any extensive setup. The second one, the intonation was even perfect one.

I like the Stock SX pickups more than an stock Squire pickups I have heard. In fact, I could leave the guitar stock and be quite happy with it.

At $190 to my door, I could mod it as I wanted and STILL have it be cheaper than a Squire.

I have owned some nice Squires as well, so my opinion is based on owning both brands. I personally think nothing touches SX in the value department. The Squire CV's are great... but they are also $350 + taxes.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd agree with TDU. I've got 3 SX teles, an STL Ash, and two STL/H's and all of them are excellent guitars. The STL/H's are especially a good value for the bucks, $200 delivered (with no brokerage fees). Mind you, the reason I bought the STL Ash was because I was going to mod it. Many people buy the low cost SX guitars with that intent. The necks and bodies are worth the money you pay while the hardware in some cases is , yes, hit or miss.

I have to say that both /H's are excellent guitars on their own merit. One of mine is modded, the other is stock and I like both of them equally.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Blink,

Is the last one, Is that a contoured body?
Both tummy cut and forearm contour.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Another note, I believe the Squire line has been, or will be affected by the price increase? I heard the CV's are over $350 in the States now. If they are affected, that could put several Squires either just under the $300 mark (+ taxes) or just over it.

While I am pro-SX, there is another issue as well I should mention. They definitely don't have a traditional Fender style neck. They are a thick, flat radius neck, with wide frets. I personally really like the necks, but they aren't like a Fender neck at all. They are actually very close to the neck on my Reverend. But in my experience they have very nice fretwork. The neck can be sanded down as well to remove some of the 'orange' tint.

So if vintage specs are important to you, that is one area where the guitars differ. The Squire's are vintage spec either, but much closer than the SX's are.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't speak for the guitars, but I have bought 6 basses from Rondo, 4 being SX. None of them required more than just a mild adjustment to get them playable. None of them had poor fret issues, mind you 3 of the SX's had no frets whatsoeverlargetongue. On the basses I find the electronics to be junk, but the pickups are more than adequate after spending $20 on CTS pots.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I can't speak for the guitars, but I have bought 6 basses from Rondo, 4 being SX. None of them required more than just a mild adjustment to get them playable. None of them had poor fret issues, mind you 3 of the SX's had no frets whatsoeverlargetongue. On the basses I find the electronics to be junk, but the pickups are more than adequate after spending $20 on CTS pots.


James, as a bass player, do you replace the strings on the SX basses immediately? I'm not a bass player, and I only use mine for recording, but I'm wondering if it would be worthwhile to replace the strings as I still have the originals on there.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Jaggery said:


> Blink,
> 
> Is the last one, Is that a contoured body?
> Both tummy cut and forearm contour.


Yes, the STL Ash has both contours. I believe it's the only SX tele that does.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I can't speak for the guitars, but I have bought 6 basses from Rondo, 4 being SX. None of them required more than just a mild adjustment to get them playable. None of them had poor fret issues, mind you 3 of the SX's had no frets whatsoeverlargetongue. On the basses I find the electronics to be junk, but the pickups are more than adequate after spending $20 on CTS pots.


That sums up my experience with the guitars as well. And the one SX bass I owned. I actually thought the pickups on the SX Jazz style bass I bought where better sounding stock pickups than the MIM Fender Jazz Bass I had.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

blink said:


> Yes, the STL Ash has both contours. I believe it's the only SX tele that does.


Thanks.
I am looking at it now on their site.

Any idea if a warmoth neck will fit this Tele and if the neck routing is for a HB?


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Jaggery said:


> Thanks.
> I am looking at it now on their site.
> 
> Any idea if a warmoth neck will fit this Tele and if the neck routing is for a HB?


Sorry, I'm not sure about a warmoth neck. Here's a couple pics of the routing. Looks like a HB would fit in there.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The SX guitars do not accept Fender style Strat or Tele necks...the neck pocket dimensions are a little too large.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> James, as a bass player, do you replace the strings on the SX basses immediately? I'm not a bass player, and I only use mine for recording, but I'm wondering if it would be worthwhile to replace the strings as I still have the originals on there.


They're not the finest strings out there, but I've certianly tried out worse. I left the strings on for a short while until they died.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have an 80s Squire Bullet from Japan. Weird little gee-tar. Great neck, great Fender Japan hardware, and someone before me upgraded the heck out of the pups. But - and this is a dealbreaker for many, I'd wager - my guitar, which was made sometime between '84 and '87, is a multilaminate. That's right, it's a plywood body. Six or seven sandwiched layers, I forget which. The thing weighs a ton... it's a little smaller than a conventional Tele or Strat but you'd never know it from its heft.

Anyway, for all of that weird mystery wood vibe, it's actually quite resonant. A strange beast in my books but a total keeper just the same.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

kksjur

I didnt expect so much input, haha... so

1) Resale Value- Squier > SX
2) Squier Classic Vibe > SX STL (but sadly I need the rest of my income tax rebate for a new set of eyeglasses, I already used up my insurance, so I'll have to pay full price for them)
3) Hardware- SX is fine, I don't remember reading anything about the Squier hardware. Will correct if I find something.
4) I WOULD like to use one of these as a platform to do my own mods, as I have no solder/woodworking experience, even though I know I won't be practicing on the guitar right away, I would like to do my own mods/repairs someday. I guess this would take the validity of the Resale value argument because: 
i) I probably won't be selling it
ii) Mods remove from the resale value, am I correct? People prefer to buy a stock guitar?
iii) I won't get much back from selling it anyways.
5) It would be ideal for me to try out the guitar before I get it, since my ESP that I just got is giving me so much trouble. I would like to have a guitar that wouldn't give me too many problems (after a setup).
6) I am not at all picky on neck profiles, even though I can feel a difference between like a Wizard neck and a fat Gibson neck, I don't seem to have any trouble playing any certain neck profile.

Gah thanks for the help guys, but I've hit a dead end. Still can't decide. I'll pop into L&M after my guitar lesson on Wednesday and try out some Squiers. Though I think I may be leaning towards the SX.

PS Thinline? That might be an option, since both the SX and the Squier ones are beautiful, but I don't think the L&M by my lesson place has any of the Squier ones. I'll take a look, but i think it may be out of my price range.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey blink, I noticed you changed the pickguard on your ash SX STL, does a Fender/ Squier one fit right on there? It looks a lot better with that pearl thing than that narsty black pickguard.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

OMGRLY? said:


> kksjur
> 
> I didnt expect so much input, haha... so
> 
> ...


With budget guitars like these, it's not a case of mods affecting resale value. It's just that if you choose to sell the guitar, you are not going to get the money back that you put into it. It's best to keep stock parts around if you ever plan to sell. EG if you put $200 into upgrading a $200 guitar... it's still a $200 when it's time to sell it. That is why SX has a big edge if you plan to mod. The neck and body along are well worth the $190.

If you aren't picky about neck profiles, plan to mod, and are on a pretty tight budget then I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the SX.

The thinlines are about $40 USD more. But you are getting an Ash body for that, which is a darn good deal. And any photos I have seen of the Thinlines are beautiful. The normal STL's, except the STL Ash, are made of Alder.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

OMGRLY? said:


> Hey blink, I noticed you changed the pickguard on your ash SX STL, does a Fender/ Squier one fit right on there? It looks a lot better with that pearl thing than that narsty black pickguard.


I had to modify the pickguard a bit to get it to fit. Not all of the screw holes line up so had to drill a couple new ones (on the bass side if I remember correctly). Plus I had to trim a bit around the neck end. You can likely see that I didn't do a very neat job of it in the pics  

It is a fender pickguard, or at least it is supposed to fit a fender I got it from someone on Ebay for about 15 bucks. I agree, the pearl looks much better than the black. I'd like to track down a black pearl one for it at some point, but I haven't found the right price on one yet.

That's one of the things I like about these "budget" guitars, you can through a few bucks at them here and there and not have to worry about messing with an original name like a Fender or Gibson. I would hesitate to change anything if it was a Fender likely.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I
'd also play a Peavey generation while your at it and see what you think.;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc-nnnrTljU


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

OMGRLY? said:


> Anyone have experience with SX? I know Rondo is known for their Agile guitars, but I hear SX is great bang for the buck as well.


I did a review last year on two SX STL-50's I owned which you may find worthwhile. Here's the link:

http://www.agileguitarforum.com/viewthread.php?tid=10474

I'm not going to say that SX is better than the Squire or vice versa. The advantage of the Squire is that you can walk into most local guitar stores and play them. If you happen to find one that you like, feels good, and the price is in budget, then that could be your best bet.

I happen to like the SX STL-50 Ash because of the "strat like" contours that are built into the body. It's a unique design and very comfortable to play. The STL-50 will be less money to buy, but it will require work to get it into playing condition. As to how much work.....well....that depends on how to comes from the factory. Quality control at the factory is not the greatest on the guitars. SX basses are much better in this regard, however the fit and finish of the body and neck are great.

If you decide to go the SX route, you will at the very least need to change the strings, do a set up, and more than likely change the nut. What you may not need to do but consider is upgrade the tuners, saddles, and string trees. It not an expensive proposition if you can do the work yourself and parts can be had for reasonable prices at Guitar Fetish (GFS). 

A good fret dressing will go a long way in making the SX into a fantastic player. Lastly, I happen to like the stock pickups, but lots of people swap them out. If you're interested in hearing some STL-50 Ash sounds with the stock pickups, check these out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPviVfZcwAs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A86uOVKdjoY

Hope this helps.


----------

